# The Bears.......



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

Mom and 2 cubs that have been roaming in the area for a few months


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

wow... where's this at? in niceville i assume?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like she noticed you there in No. 2.


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

They are on Eglin,near the West gate.When she stood up, I yelled loud and they ran off.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Those are some awesome photos.


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

Cool pics! Thanks for sharing... :usaflag


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

Well some d$ck shot the bear......

SHALIMAR ? A female black bear that had become quite well known around Poquito Bayou was shot and killed Thursday night.

The two cubs she always was seen traveling with have been left to fend for themselves, said Stan Kirkland, spokesman for the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission.

David Jay, who shot the bear in his yard at 910 Woodbriar Court, told officers he was afraid the animal would charge him, Kirkland said.

An investigation began Friday morning. Jay could be charged with killing a threatened species in Florida.

Word of the bear being killed did not set well with many people who were accustomed to seeing it.

?The bear that was shot this morning in Shalimar was completely harmless,? Rachel Akers said in an e-mail. ?The momma bear and the cubs lived here on Eglin by the Tricare office in which I work.

?For two weeks they would climb the tree outside our office and sleep and eat acorns. Never once did they ever try to charge us or threaten us in any way. We were four feet away at times,? Akers said.

?This story just broke all of our hearts and there is no excuse why he had to shoot that bear. He could have just went back in his house and left her alone and came out after she left.?

Virginia Pridmore echoed Akers thoughts.

?He had no right to shoot this beautiful animal,? Pridmore said of Lay, who could not be reached for comment.

?The only reason that this poor bear family is coming around is because us humans are invading their territory by continually destroying their land for our own prosperity.?

Kirkland said the bear was on Jay?s property when it was shot and there was garbage near the animal. He could not say whether the bear had gotten into Lay?s garbage.

He said several people who live near where the bear was shot were interviewed as part of the FWC investigation.

Kirkland said the orphaned bear cubs are nine to 10 months old.

?They should be plenty old and wise enough to live on their own,? he said.

With a bounty of acorns this fall, ?if there?s a good time for them to be orphaned, this is the best time,? Kirkland said


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

What a jack ass! I am all for people defending themselves but it sounds more like this guy wanted to shoot it.


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

Great pics ... What a dick for shooting the bear.... Hope the fry his ass.....


----------



## user10068 (Sep 7, 2009)

Wont it be ironic if this guy is prosecuted. We have a law in FL which allows humans to shoot other humans on the shooters property if they fear for their life. Should be interesting.


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

I trust that bear more than any human that I don't know...just saying


----------



## BBshot (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

What a douche bag....as if bears are known to attack around here! He better try a new story...and this bear has even been in the news, etc. It was very well known that she and her cubs were in the area and they had been no problem! Hell, everyone knows they (bears) are more scared of us than we are of them! I hope they prosecute him to the fullest extent!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

What a bummer.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

don't know the whole story, but I can guarantee you if a bear is in my back yard he is gonna die. My children's lives are worth far more than that precious bear. "That bear wouldn't hurt anybody." Tell that to the lady who was completely mauled by by the pet "movie star" chimp. Bears are very aggressive when they are around their young and feel threatened. That's why everyone with intelligence carries a gun in Alaska.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Bears are becoming a big problem in the areas surrounding Eglin. I don't condone what this guy did and it sucks that he shot a bear with cubs, but Eglin NEEDS to open a limited draw bear hunt for a few years to reduce the population or these incidents will become much more frequent. Two nights ago I had a 250 pound male black bear walk in between my truck and the garage, over to the fence. He went on, but got into my neighbors back yard and when he decided to leave, he just put his head down and ran full steam right through four fence boards!


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Considering the guy had enough time to go into his house, grab his gun, and load it, I think he would have had enough time to call the police or FWC while staying safe inside his house. Given that, I would go to jail to keep my family safe any day of the week and twice on sunday if that was the only safe way out of a situation, but I doubt this was the case here. 



Furthermore, there are many many cases every year where people think that wild animals are cute innocent pets and then the animal for one reason another attacks somebody. Wild animals are just that, wild and people need to realize this. What happens way to often is one or more people in a neighborhood start feeding an animal like this and then it continues to come around the rest of the neighborhood looking for food and becoming unafraid of people, it is almost inevitable for the situation to end up badly. 



I have heard of this bear and many others in the area, and I do not see there being a good way out of it. I think the only way to hunt these with any real success would be to bait them like they do black bears in canada, and I just do not see that happening on Eglin with it being a Military installation. I would love a bear season and in multiple areas of eglin I see fresh bear tracks everytime I hunt that area, but I just do not see an open season anytime soon.


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

The bear did attack a lab in Shalimar. Slashing the dogs back and putting a few holes in the side of the dog. The dog lived. That could have easly been a child


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

> *Top Shelf (11/23/2009)*The bear did attack a lab in Shalimar. Slashing the dogs back and putting a few holes in the side of the dog. The dog lived. That could have easly been a child




Amazing - that part of the story was conveniently left out. It is only a matter of time until a person gets attacked by a bear in this area.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

> *sailor (11/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Top Shelf (11/23/2009)*The bear did attack a lab in Shalimar. Slashing the dogs back and putting a few holes in the side of the dog. The dog lived. That could have easly been a child
> ...


Yall are right !! It the damn dogs !

Just sayin...

*Dog Bite-related Fatalities in the United States(NO Canada)(4 years)*

Year Total Involving pit bull-type dogs

2005 28 16 (57%)

2006 3016 (53%) 

20073520 (57%)

200823 15 (65%)

*Bear* *Bite-related Fatalities in North America(Canada included)last decade 2000's(past 10 years)*

Year Total Involving Black Bears

2000's 27 17

BEARS

DOGS<H5>U.S. Annual Average of Animal-Related Fatalities During the 1990s</H5>

Animal Average Number of Fatalities Per year


Deer (Vehicular Collisions) 130

Dogs18

Snakes 15

Mountain Lions 0.6

Sharks 0.4

*<A href="http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/sharks/attacks/relarisk.htm">The Relative Risk of Shark Attacks to Humans
Compared to Other Risks</A>*


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

*"Dog Bite-related Fatalities in the United States(NO Canada)(4 years)*

_Year Total Involving pit bull-type dogs_

_2005 28 16 (57%)_

_2006 3016 (53%) _

_20073520 (57%)_

_200823 15 (65%)_

_*Bear* *Bite-related Fatalities in North America(Canada included)last decade 2000's(past 10 years)*_

_Year Total Involving Black Bears_

_2000's 27 17_

_BEARS_

_DOGS_<H5>_U.S. Annual Average of Animal-Related Fatalities During the 1990s_</H5>

_Animal Average Number of Fatalities Per year_


_Deer (Vehicular Collisions) 130_

_Dogs18_

_Snakes 15_

_Mountain Lions 0.6_

_Sharks 0.4_

*<A href="http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/sharks/attacks/relarisk.htm">The Relative Risk of Shark Attacks to Humans
Compared to Other Risks</A>"*

*Can you produce the statistics per capita? I know there are alot more "pitbull type dogs" than black bears in the United Statesso the comparison isnt exactly fair. Its like reporting that there are more automobile accidents than airplane accidents each year in the United States.*


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

No Tippin I probably can't tell you that, it really isn't that important being my point is you have a greater chance of a pitbull/dogattacking you than you do a bear and thats a fact. Do you suggest we just kill everything that could potentially harm us until we get the accurate per capita figures in??if so we may as well all start shooting each other.


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

> *SuperSpook (11/23/2009)*No Tippin I probably can't tell you that, it really isn't that important being my point is you have a greater chance of a pitbull/dogattacking you than you do a bear and thats a fact. Do you suggest we just kill everything that could potentially harm us until we get the accurate per capita figures in??if so we may as well all start shooting each other.


Only suggesting that the statisticsyou were using to support your disdain for the fellow shooting the bear were a little skewed. Statistically lightning kills on average 62 people every year in the United States. So it is true that a generic American has a better chance of dying from a lightning strike than from a bear attack. Now gotell that to a guy with a mama bear with cubs in his backyard.Statistically speaking at that point in time he has ahigher probability of dying from a bear attack than a lightning strike especially if there are no clouds in the sky and there are novicious pitbulls in the area. I do not know all of the facts surrounding this bear shooting but maybe this guybelieved he was about to be a statistic.


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

There are an estimated 400,000 black bears in the united States

There are an estimated 9,000,000 pit bulls in the United States. This does not count the number of other dogs who are apart of you dog number. 

You have a better chance of getting eaten by a bear. So do not mess with their porridge


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Tippin Slow (11/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *SuperSpook (11/23/2009)*No Tippin I probably can't tell you that, it really isn't that important being my point is you have a greater chance of a pitbull/dogattacking you than you do a bear and thats a fact. Do you suggest we just kill everything that could potentially harm us until we get the accurate per capita figures in??if so we may as well all start shooting each other.
> ...




I didn'tever say I hadan issue with the guy killing a mama bear w/2 cubs in his backyard, I wasnot there andhave not heard his side of the story. If it was my backyard and I was charged/threatened at all to where I actually feared for my life then I would go get a gun andkill the bear aswell. But togo on acting likewe should fear a _small_ bear population because you think they _might_attack you is just being ignorant. There are alot more dangerous thingsto worry thanabout being off'ed by a bear in NW Florida, like pitbulls and lightning strikes or wearing a safety harness in your teestand etc.. Flip it around all you want but the fact is you have abetter chance in the US of being killed by just about anything other than a bear....but ofcourse, Don't Pet The Bears !

<P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black">


> *Top Shelf (11/23/2009)*There are an estimated 400,000 black bears in the united States


That makes about 800,000 of them in North America, pitbull-types make up 3% of the dog population but account for over 50% of the attacks. I am with ya though,don't jack with the bears porridge and you should be okay. And don't run at a pitbull with a large a stick unless you plan to hit him with it :letsparty


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

> *SuperSpook (11/23/2009)*No Tippin I probably can't tell you that, it really isn't that important being my point is you have a greater chance of a pitbull/dogattacking you than you do a bear and thats a fact. Do you suggest we just kill everything that could potentially harm us until we get the accurate per capita figures in??if so we may as well all start shooting each other.




You have a better chance of being attacked by an alligator if you are swimming were they frequent!!! Please, you can argue all you want using statistics (they don't lie, only statisticians), but the fact is that there are too many bears on Eglin and the state is turning a blind eye to managing them. I sure hope you change your tune after a bear attacks a little kid. Do you live near Eglin? Do you have them cruising your neighborhood just after dusk? I do and I see them all the time. They are cute at a distance, but it's just a matter of time before one of them get's startled by little Johnny walking in his own backyard on evening and attacks him out of defense....but I guess that is ok with you since the bear is only doing what he naturally does.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Despite what people are claiming, this is the very type of bear that is extremely dangerous. If you happen upon a bear out in the woods on Eglin 99% of the time they will run from you and exhibit fear (probably becuase they still get hunted illegally). It's the bears that leave the AFB and feel comfortable hanging around people that are a potential danger. This bear was seen daily with her cubs near people and she didn't mind, this is extremely dangerous. Most sows won't let their cubs anywhere near people, but she was habituated. In Alaskan towns they use deterrents to run such bears out of towns, and they put down the ones that won't leave and yes most are black bears. 

Get between a mother and her cubs and she will eat your ass up. A mother with cubs that sets up shop near humans like she did is dangerous, and the problem should have been addressed long before this happened. A limited draw hunt is needed, we aren't talking about killing all the bears. The population needs to be managed just like the deer.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

> *sailor (11/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *SuperSpook (11/23/2009)*No Tippin I probably can't tell you that, it really isn't that important being my point is you have a greater chance of a pitbull/dogattacking you than you do a bear and thats a fact. Do you suggest we just kill everything that could potentially harm us until we get the accurate per capita figures in??if so we may as well all start shooting each other.
> ...


Did you have pitbulls near eglin too?

How about Cars? What happens whensomeone gets hitby one of those? 

Im all for trapping nuisance bears and re-locating but taking the matter in your own hands is a whole other issues, but yeah when you live near a wildlife reservation you should expect wildlife.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *SuperSpook (11/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *sailor (11/23/2009)*
> ...


They are starting to pop up a good ways from the AFB. What about the one that was in cantonment last year? Not exactly right next to a wildlife reservation.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not trying to argue with anybody, but I really look at it as has been said...



What is a threat to me at that moment in time?



Right now sitting at my computer I am not worried about getting attacked by a shark. However, when I have just speared a big fish, and it's not a kill shot and he is going apeshit and sending out distress singnals all over, and a 8 foot shark cruises in, I AT THAT MOMENT, have a lil bit higher risk of getting hurt by that shark than the average american, and the statistics that say I am more likely to die by a falling coconut than a shark. Thats why I carry a powerhead when I dive, and will use it if need be. Not to worried bout coconuts at that moment.



However, If I was building a house on an island, and there were cocnut trees in my yard, and I had kids, I would probably do like the landscapers in MIAMI at the condos do, and knock the coconuts down as they grow, because I think coconuts could be my detriment then.



If ANY wild animal that is of size to hurt me or my dogs is in my yard, unfortunately for it will have to go down. I love nature and all, and it is an unfortunate by-product of civilaization, but that happens. I still cry when I watch Bambi...but so be it. 



Back in Detroit, I emptied a clip at 3am into a super fat racoon sitting on my fence that was about to come over. I didn't want my dogs to get hurt. And if I see a bear in my yard, I will have a freezer full of bear steaks and the sweetest ass rug. Might even have to install a fireplace just t have the rug in front of.



Not trying to piss anyone off, just sayin the statisics arent accurate for THAT man at THAT moment when the bear was in his yard.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (11/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *SuperSpook (11/23/2009)*
> ...




Well cantoment isnt exactly downtown pensacola....hopefully they keep popping up. What do you want to hear, "I'm for Bears?", If they weren't popping up they wouldn't be here. Are you all saying we need to extinct the species because 27 people died in 10 years most of whom were in areas frequented by bears?

I mean there is no way to prevent them from mingling with humans from time to time, sure they could cull a few.... but bears are going to be known in the area because of garbage etc... Nothing against protecting yourself thats a bit different and obvious.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Just for the record, I wasn't saying they should be thinned out...I don't necessarily know the proper answer to how to deal with this, I was just saying, wild, large animal in my yard, I feel I have the right to do what I feel necessary, and think it's wrong someone may get prosecuted.



As said earlier, ironic you can take a human life in Florida now if they are on your property after dark, even if you aren't in positive immediate danger, because you have the right to assume harm may come to you, but this guy may get busted for dropping a large wild animal of a species that has been responsible for many attacks on humans and had 2 cubs which makes her entirely unpredictable? 



Just seems crazy. 



And not trying to be an ass superspook, just givin my opinion.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is some of what is my backyard from time to time...pretty much everything other than Bears.










Not my pitbull, I don't frequent pitbull areas either.










Not my chickens










Next 3 are in sequence of 30 minutes shows my black cat being stalked.










15 minutes later










7 minutes


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

> *SuperSpook (11/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > Are you all saying we need to extinct the species because 27 people died in 10 years most of whom were in areas frequented by bears?
> ...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy crap! You got a zoo in your backyard!


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

> *sailor (11/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *SuperSpook (11/23/2009)*
> ...


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Before we have the bear hunt maybe we should have a pit bull hunt. I hear there are 9,000,000 of them in the us and they are responsible for like 35% of all dog attacks!


----------



## love to hog hunt (Nov 1, 2009)

i realy like how it clairifyes PITT BULL TYPE DOGS i own one and its how you raise your dog not the breed of the dog but i forgot some people beat and fight theme and they bite or attack and there automaticaly a danger to people:moon


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

You are far more likely to be killed by a drunk driver on 98 or killed in the middle of a mugging by a dipshit on the streets of a big city. Or by a roadside bomb in Iraq or Afghanistan. I vote we start shooting people. People are the ones that kill people. Any takers? I'll start work on the bill right away. :banghead


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

And I agree about the pitbulls... Its how hthey are raised. ITs the circumstances surrounding the attack. They are very protective over their family as well, especially children. They will protect them.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

SuperSpook fantastic pix and just being extremely sarcastic on my part in the following statements to try to show how silly some peoples opinions are in my opinion which doesnt really matter either:

1st we should kill the deer ;all of them because perhaps they may be carrying the brain wasting disease or better yet a tick for Lyme Disease

2nd the dog because it to may be carrying ticks for Rocky Mountain Fever or Lyme Disease or bite some one or crap in your yard

3rd the chickens they may give us food poisoning when we undercook them

or be carrying the nile virus

4th the yotes may be tick carrying round worm carrying tape worm infested

5th the cat we could get scratched and end up with cat scratch fever or they may crap in your kids sand box

6th the fox see the yote explanation

7th ***** thay might carry rabies 

glad ya didnt show any kids in them pix cause we may have to get rid of them too 

after all they may be carrying H1N1 or god forbid they may grow up to be some kind of detriment to society

so lets make it a better world and kill everything that we do not in our own opinions feel to be in our own best interest

and as for someone coming on your property after dark and the law allowing you to take a human life 

we all know there is more to it to just that

perhaps he had on a UPS or Fed Ex uniform does this change things or better yet a law officer uniform 

does the law still stay the same shoot em after dark?

was the bear in a fenced in yard or was it open so it was free to leave at any time? 

if it was fenced was there still an exit open for the bear to leave?

or did he just get tired of cleaning up his garbage that the bear got into because he failed to make his stuff bear proof.

was the dog loose that got attacked? did it escape its yard and could have easily bit one of our kids playing outside? If so we should have congratulated this bear for teaching the dog and its owners to restrain their animals.

Sometimes people fail to see the woods because they cant see past the trees.So lets pave paradise and put up condos and roads so we can all be closer to the things we like best: People and concrete.

No figgin way


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Wise words. I agree 110% with your opinions and sarcasism.:angel


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *scotty its to hotty (11/24/2009)*SuperSpook fantastic pix and just being extremely sarcastic on my part in the following statements to try to show how silly some peoples opinions are in my opinion which doesnt really matter either:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1, yes, kill the deer if it crashes through your sliding glass door and is in your house, and even though it MIGHT leave on it's own accord, AT THAT MOMENT IN TIME it is a posible threat to you.



2 yes, kill the dog if it's a wild animal that is larger than you and has lost fear of humans (the most dangerous type of wildlife), and is in close vicinity oto you on your property and may be a threat AT THAT MOMENT IN TIME.



3 Yes, kill the chickens if you know they have west nile desease, because they may be a threat to you AT THAT MOMENT IN TIME. Same as all the pigs in Egypt that have recently been slaughtered due to swine flue, and cows in the past due to mad cow...ect ect.



4 Yes, the yotes if they are in your yard, or as most states wildlife management will do, any species that is known to be carring a disease. In michigan tons of deer were slaughtered to thin the heards when there was a bad epedimic of I think it was called Bovine Turburcolosis..



And ect. ect ect.



Whole point being missed...this bear was not shot in the woods by somebody who said.."Hey..this bear MIGHT be in my yard one day, foraging, myself or a family member MIGHT walk outside to take out the trash, smoke a cigarette, ect, and actually walk up on the bear accidently and unknowingly and the bear might attack us as a bear SHOULD do with cubs and is it's natural instinct as a wild animal."



Nooooo... this wasn't a case of this bear MIGHT end up in my yard....it was a case of it WAS in his yard.



All this other talk about killing everything cuz it might this or that is irellevent to this situation. A large wild animal with cubs was in his yard.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

I believe there is a big difference between an animal inside your house and an animal in your yard.

If a bear were in his house and he shot it the investigation would already be over!But it was not ; it was however in his yard.

Now I have several friends who live around Eglin and several of them do not have fences around their back yards this way they can see the natural beauty of nature.This entails viewing bears from time to time.So by your reasoning they should be able to kill a bear any time one wanders into their yard.After all they are larger than them dogs and in close vicinity.That is total B.S.

The other animals were not killed on suspicion that they might be carrying or may have a disease.Scientists had run tests and had proven to a certain degree that they were a dangerto us as a society.

So to kill something based on "Might" that to me in my opinion is wrong.If you dont like nature being around you then move to a fenced in retirement condo.

So once again to kill something because it is in your yard and "might" do you harm!This in my opinion is once again ludicris.

But I am telling this to someone who is bragging about how he " emptied a clip at 3am into a super fat racoon sitting on my fence that was about to come over".

Well thats reasonable and safe.Now where do you reckon most of them bullets flew off to over your fence?Especially when a 22 caliber bullet is capable of flying approximately a mile?Or are ya gonna say that it you hit your mark on a fat raccoon that sat still on a fence as you emptied your clip.

This is why not everyone needs to be allowed to own guns!

They may unreasonably shoot a bear! Because its in your yard.Not the house!! The yard!

Please be careful Mr. Postman.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa... You assume there was not a safe backdrop behind where I was shooting?



assume....



ass / u / me. 



Mostly you though. But I guess you would already know that the detached garage was right behind the direction of fire. Even "people who shouldn't be allowed to own guns" I guess can "hit the broad side of a barn", or well in this case a garage.



And with an immediate follow up call to the police to report the incident, and the reason for any calls they may get for shots fired, I was only asked if I wanted them to come remove the carcass, I told them no I would be eating and keeping the skin, which I did and still have.



And a wild bear that by all accounts has seem to lost all fear of humans, even when with cubs? Start yourself a wildlife sanctuary if civilization intruding on wildlife bothers you. Thats why I have thumbs and bears don't. They fumble around when they try to load a magazine.



PEtA convention is next year I believe?



And one last thing, If I am "Mr. Postman", can you be my Marilyn Monroe?



See..I know how to call funny names too.:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And oh yes, I am sure you are going to try and make me out that I like to just kill everything.

Few months ago here is a chipmunk I nursed back to health that was drowning in my backyard during heavy rains, and after getting him healthy I set him free.




























And I knew he was ready t go when he would lung at me when I would have another handful of penuts, and then jumped on my head, dug his claws in, and whent apeshit before leaping off and hanging on the side of a stereo speaker. I din't kill him because I did not consider him a threat, other than possibly clawing my eyes out if things got really out of hand. And he also did not have thumbs, therefore I was not worried about him having a loaded gun. Although he did like to throw penut shells around enough to be considered dangerous.

Heres him going free.



















I also have pictures of me with 9 starlings sitting on my shoulders and head.I had to raise for about 3 weeks because they were in a roof I was repairing, and when I took them out and set the nest nearby, the mother never returned all day. That was a chore.

But they did not pose any threat either.

But a wild bear with cubs IN your yard? If you chose not to shoot it, thats fine, and I can respect that. But I can't see doggin someone who did make the desicion to shoot it.

Bears like to frequent a lot of the same places, and chances are, that bear would have been in his yard again, but it might not have gone well if he startled the bear.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Hehe Clay-doh that is a grey squirrel not a chipmunk.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

The Mr Postman reference is to the letter carrier that may accidentally step into your yard as he is delivering your mail.Lord I hope he is not to large in stature or in any way or shape appear to look menacing.I hate to think what might happen to him.

No I am not trying to make it out that you kill everything .I mean after all it took you a whole clip to kill a **** sitting on your fence with a detached garage as a safe stop for your bullets.

I don't know why more gun ranges do not usegarages as there means of stopping bullets seeing how they surely have to be a safe means of stopping bullets.Especially if they are inner lined with metal.Like say that of a car!

Your story sounds a lil bit fishy.Detroit cops are not very friendly about any guns going off even if only killing a varmint.

I think what you do for our Florida chipmunks is fantastic.They are after all pretty endangered and I hope that one day soon that they may open a season on this species.I hope that they change the name a little to throw off us hunters though perhaps they should call it a grey squirrel.Boy would that ever confuse us. lol

In all seriousness I just like to argue points that I may find to be silly in my opinion and they are just my opinion and I hope some see my seriousness and my joking both.What you do for nature is awesome .I think that is way cool to be able to care for such critters.Not everyone can or will take the time to do so!People find it ironic that as a hunter and a fisherman I to will take the time to care for something but the next day be hunting or fishing for it.So nothing personal just my un asked for 2 pennys.

Oh and by the way:

I would luv to be your M.M if I could only sing happy birthday to you my Mr President.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

> Oh and by the way:
> 
> I would luv to be your M.M if I could only sing happy birthday to you my Mr President.


Could you guys deal with this in PM's After the AMA's I think I've seen about all of this stuff I can handle this week.oke


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

Yea, Sorry I got a lil off track.Any way "My final answer is "

concerning an endangered species that we are trying to help to rebound from its peril here in Florida":

There is a time that drastic measures are needed to be used to save alife from nature .Killin a bear for coming into your yard instead of calling the law to come and handle it is....

Well it is illegal ;unless you have extenuating circumstances which I do not believe he had.Just my opinion from behind this puter.

But of course I was not there or standing in his shoes which always makes you see things a whole lot different when you are!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

> *scotty its to hotty (11/25/2009)*Yea, Sorry I got a lil off track.Any way "My final answer is "
> 
> concerning an endangered species that we are trying to help to rebound from its peril here in Florida":
> 
> ...




It is listed as a Threatened Species in Florida not an Endangered Species which is a big difference. It would not be listed as either of these if they would do factual data compilation instead of listening to tree huggers and fruit eaters to get their information. There that's my 2 cents!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *SuperSpook (11/24/2009)*Hehe Clay-doh that is a grey squirrel not a chipmunk.


+1


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Well I apoligize Scotty for the MM comment, thought you were name callin, and it was the best I could think of at the moment.



As far as the chipmunk/ squirrel...god..your squirrels in FL are little like the deer here! (only deer I had ever seen before coming here where whitetails) I stand corrected, it was a squirrel. I named him Alvin, but I guess that isn't fitting anymore. 



And as far as Detroit cops and gunfire? 



WTF? It is exactly the opposite of what you say. In very nice neighborhoods, about 30 different people would have called the cops, and the cops would go ape trying to locate the source. Downriver Detroit, (and the rest of Detroit)? There are gunshots all the time. Most aren't even called in, and you will see no lights or hear no sirens in your neighborhood after hearing shots, unless someone was actually shot or shot at (and a lot of the people shot at had it coming and don't report it since they were involved in "illegal activities" anyways). So unless you have lived there, you really don't have much to base your assumption on?



And my story sounds fishy? I have enough good stories to tell, with evidence, witnesses, pictures, newspaper articles, ect. to back them up without making up stories about shooting a racoon off of my fence years ago. Geeze. If I was going to make up a story, I would do better than that.



And yes, emptied a clip because I shot him at very close proximity and when he fell from the fence and was still moving as I walked up on him I wanted to make sure he died, and as quickly as possible for his sake and mine. 



Sooooo....really don't care about if YOU believe it or not. But I will say I don't like being called a "possible liar" or it being insinuated. I do not embellish stories, nor do I make them up or tell lies.



And as far as you giving your opinion, I have no problem with that. I was just giving mine too, that I think it should be left to the judgement of the person who was dealing with the bear whether he shot or not.



And the postman, and everyone else is safe. I never said I am trigger happy and would shoot anything or anyone after dark on my property. I think the taking of a human life, although sometimes warranted, is a very serious act, and should only be a last resort. I have had a couple incidents where I would have been justified, and actually had a weapon drawn, one of the times being in my own house, a person who was coked up out of his mind and busted through the front door. I was able to talk him down and get him out of the house. Of course, that "story" might sound fishy too.



So insinuating that unidentified *humans* such as the mail man or fed ex guy on my property are at risk because I feel the guy had a right to shoot a *wild animal* is a piss poor comparison, and actually an insult to me. 



But no hard feelings. Just don't come on my property in a bear costume and we'll be fine.



Oops. Now your probably going to say I'm a threat to pre-school kids on halloween dressed up like werewolfs.:doh


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

Can't wait till the rest of the story comes out...........


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey no not name calling in noway just trying as you are to get my point across. Which isthat just cause it is near you does not mean that it is going to do you bodily harm.

Yes our squirrels deer and bear are no where like yours in size in Michigan.Our squirrels also do not as far asI have enecountered go through the black phase as in Michigan.But our fox squirrels from what I have seen are larger but I believe this may be due to us not being allowed to harvest them.

I have lived in Michigan on 2 occassions.Once was Detroitthe otherwas Traverse Cityso that probably tells you what I was doing there.I flew around in an international orange and white aircraft.Had alot of dealings with a variety oflaw enforcement officers with this association.Not just police.

Thusly living in Michigan and several other places, has given me the opportunity to hunt both black and grizzly bears legally.

this is what I was referring to:

*As said earlier, ironic you can take a human life in Florida now if they are on your property after dark, even if you aren't in positive immediate danger, because you have the right to assume harm may come to you,*

So if it offends; that is not the intent of this. It is only to argue the points that you bring up.The ones thatin my opinion seem silly.So I am in a light hearted way trying to show you the otherside of the fence. *Not in your Yard by no means*. LOL

I myself am a fisherman and hunter so I for one can at least be honest and say that I have embelished a story or 2.After all when someone asks where were you when you caught it or where did you shoot it sometimes you have to cover your secret areas.

I just feelthe incidentwas avoidable by this home owner in my opinion but once again I was not there.

But no hard feelings. Just don't come on my property in a bear costume and we'll be fine.

Now that was funny.

Sorry but I will try to avoid continuing to comment onthis postand aggrevating some posters.

Peace 

Out


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

Sorry Clay-Doh.. Could not have this monster slinging nuts all over the yard. But I am sure you understand.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

NO hard feelings Scotty.



And Tippin...thats funny! I have knocked a few squirrels out of the trees back in MI and fried them, got one of there skins too. Got a possum skin too. No...didn't eat the possum.


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

I see FWC has a program for nuisance gators.... wonder why not for bears, hogs etc.<P class=BodyBold>If you need to report a nuisance alligator, call 
866-FWC-GATOR (866-392-4286).<P class=Body>The Statewide Nuisance Alligator Program is administered through contracts between the Commission and nuisance alligator trappers. Approximately 40 private trappers are contracted to remove specific nuisance alligators. Individuals may call the toll-free number to submit complaints regarding nuisance alligators. <P class=Body>The Commission will evaluate the complaint and determine if the alligator should be removed by a licensed nuisance alligator trapper. This program permits the removal of alligators that are determined to be a threat to the welfare of the public, or the public?s pets, livestock, or property. It is illegal for the general public to kill, capture, or relocate nuisance alligators.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

> *Nicevilleski (11/26/2009)*I see FWC has a program for nuisance gators.... wonder why not for bears, hogs etc.<P class=BodyBold>If you need to report a nuisance alligator, call
> 
> 866-FWC-GATOR (866-392-4286).<P class=Body>The Statewide Nuisance Alligator Program is administered through contracts between the Commission and nuisance alligator trappers. Approximately 40 private trappers are contracted to remove specific nuisance alligators. Individuals may call the toll-free number to submit complaints regarding nuisance alligators. <P class=Body>The Commission will evaluate the complaint and determine if the alligator should be removed by a licensed nuisance alligator trapper. This program permits the removal of alligators that are determined to be a threat to the welfare of the public, or the public?s pets, livestock, or property. It is illegal for the general public to kill, capture, or relocate nuisance alligators.






Gators are cute and cuddly so the bunny hoppers don't care about them.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

> *scotty its to hotty (11/24/2009)*The Mr Postman reference is to the letter carrier that may accidentally step into your yard as he is delivering your mail.Lord I hope he is not to large in stature or in any way or shape appear to look menacing.I hate to think what might happen to him.
> 
> No I am not trying to make it out that you kill everything .I mean after all it took you a whole clip to kill a **** sitting on your fence with a detached garage as a safe stop for your bullets.
> 
> ...




i'm not siding with anyone on this... for the record.. but clay brought up some good points.. I'm no tree hugger!! and if there's a bear frequenting my neighborhood and comes INTO my property, I may feel threatened enough to SHOOT it.. same as if a HUMAN WITH OPPOSABLE THUMBS came INTO my property WITH INTENT to harm me.. why would a bear try to open a door and come inside if your garbage is outside.. and we have no option but to take our garbage outside to the dump so it can be picked up.. If you have an issue with the guy's judgement, show up to his hearing and hold a picket sign in protest!!! I've nursed many a sick animal back to health in good faith.. If there's a pissed off bear in my yard with a cupple of scratches on his ass and unable to walk, I would call the authorities to come remove it.. not when it has 2 cubs in tow and is posing a threat to my safety or the safety of my personal property... we are all aware of what bears are capable of when in tow of their young...


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

<H1 class=marginMidSide>BREAKING NEWS: No charges to be filed in bear killing</H1><SPAN id=comments>*Comments <SPAN style="VISIBILITY: visible" id=articleCommentCountArticlenwfdn23465 class=Article_Comment_Count>27* | <SPAN id=recommendations><SPAN id=recommendlinkArticlenwfdn23465>*Recommend *<SPAN style="VISIBILITY: visible" id=articleRecommendCountArticlenwfdn23465 class=Article_Recommend_Count>*0* <DIV class="subhead marginMidSide"><H2></H2></DIV><DIV class="articledate marginMidSide">December 08, 2009 12:30 PM</DIV><DIV id=v_player></DIV><DIV class="byline marginMidSide"></DIV><DIV class="source marginMidSide">Daily News</DIV><DIV class="newstext marginMidSide">

The Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission has completed its report into the Nov.19 shooting of a mother bear in the Shalimar area.

No charges will be filed against David Jonathan Jay, who told officers he shot a bear that "lunged and huffed" at him when he went out to check on a suspicious noise.

The State Attorney's office concurred with the FWC's recommendation.</DIV>


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Clay-Doh (11/23/2009)*I'm not trying to argue with anybody, but I really look at it as has been said...
> 
> What is a threat to me at that moment in time?
> 
> ...


Well said Clay-Doh! If you do happen to see a bear in your yard can I have some of those bear steaks, I've always wanted to try bear! :letsdrink


----------



## Naptown Hooker (May 30, 2008)

> *Clay-Doh (11/23/2009)*I'm not trying to argue with anybody, but I really look at it as has been said...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can I get an AMEN?


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (11/26/2009)*..... No...didn't eat the possum.




Dang, I would have lost that bet!


----------



## hot reels fishing (May 29, 2008)

Ilive in the woods surrounded by coyotes,bob cats,and bears. i respect them but they come in my yard and i feel threatend,yea their gone,as cute as they are you don't hear anyone say "how cute the coyotes are" ecspecialy since they are attacking people now.

pray for the lost hunters


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I can agree with defending your self if you feel a threat. However, I'm just not buying the story yet! Why would you call your County Commissioner/Neighbor to see who to call, this person was not uneducated, quite the opposite....seems more like how can wemake this go away. FWC was not called untill they discovered the two Cubs that would not leave the mother the next morning! This whole situation smacks of being handled wrongly.


----------

